# No temps ati tool & CCC Monitoring problem



## 2400bc (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello - 

Can somebody help me figure out what is wrong here? I have two problems: 

1) After changing my video card to a different one ATI Tool no longer shows the temps of the card nor the fan speed. The fan speed doesn't bother me, but I would like to have the temp reading back in the tray. Currently all the tool says in the tray is zero. I know the card I installed has a temp chip feature because the temp shows up in the Catalyst Control Center... well, before that stopped working too.

2) Everytime I start my computer I get a message that Catalyst Control Center Monitoring Program has encountered an error and needs to close. I have 8.1 installed and have had this problem ever since using a version of CCC other than what came on the original graphics card disc. What is wrong with CCC?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Spam (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi, I can't tell U the solution to this problem, but I gues it is caused by .NET Framework 3.5. Lately I've installed a fresh copy of Win XP and didn't have any problems with CCC, but after installing Visual studio'08(with .NET Framwork 3.5), CCC shows an error message on startup =(...


----------



## bruins004 (Jan 25, 2008)

2400bc said:


> Hello -
> 
> Can somebody help me figure out what is wrong here? I have two problems:
> 
> ...



For Problem #1, did you un-install all drivers for your old card and then install the drivers with your new card in.
Sounds like that might be the issue.


----------



## 2400bc (Jan 26, 2008)

My .NET framework only goes up to version 3.0 (plus the hotfix.)

As for uninstalling my old driver before installing the new one - I did that, and also a couple of times later I uninstalled the new one and reinstalled it trying to troubleshoot it, but no difference. A day ago ATI Tool even stopped monitoring the clock speeds and posted zeroes, but I got this message which said to reinstall it so I reinstalled it and that part is working again; just no temp or fan monitoring still. Also, I still get the "monitoring problem" message from CCC. I think I could get CCC working again if I installed the version from my Gecube disc, but then I wouldn't have the newest version to use. Surely there is some fix to let me use the newest one (not that the newest version is necessarily broken - it could be some obscure software conflict somewhere else.)


----------

